
Show HN: Ask for help today - jzanick
https://holddor.com
======
jzanick
After much experimentation, it seems like the messaging of "Helping others
today" does not resonate as much as "Asking for help today". Also to encourage
sign-up, you have to "give" something in return.

Most of this correlates with Dan Ariely's behavioral economics studies. We
were a little disappointed that people in general are not that excited about
giving back. Perhaps this could change when we expand our app coverage.
Ultimately, our goal is to help spread kindness and help bring people closer
together. Whether we succeed or someone else does, we think it is a worthwhile
goal to strive for.

